# buffedCast 489 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Silarwen (22. Februar 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Tank_jr (22. Februar 2016)

Grüß euch

 

Danke für den Link, zu meiner letztens gestellten Frage im Cast nach den Berufen 

 

Allerdings seid ihr überhaupt nicht auf den zweiten Teil meiner Frage eingegangen^^

Ich stelle sie einfach nochmal.

 

Im Blizz-Forum brennt bei dem Thema "Zweitskillung" die Luft. Sie wird ja abgeschafft und man bekommt die "Drittskillung". Das Umskillen soll immer etwas kosten. Einige finden das unsinnig und andere wollen 50.000 Gold dafür berechnen. --->  http://eu.battle.net...pic/17289020903

 

Ich wechsel öfter mal die Skillung, um von Tank auf DD oder umgekeht zu wechseln, je nach Situation. Das ich dafür zahlen soll erschließt sich für mich nicht.

 

Was denkt ihr darüber?

 

LG


----------



## Katamarii (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo! 

Zum letzten BuffedCast kam ich mit meiner Frage zu spät... ^^

Zwei Fragen zu den Dungeons in Legion sind mir eingefallen:



Aktuell sind die Dungeons beim Leveln an eben jenes gebunden. Aus dem Kopf heraus weis ich gerade nicht, wann aktuell welcher Dungeon mit welchem Level spielbar ist, aber das ist nicht wichtig, vielmehr geht es um die Tatsachen das es so ist.

Im Zusammenhang mit den Gebieten und dem Entschluss, das sie sich an das Level des Spielers anpassen, macht es eigentlich nur Sinn das alle Dungeons sofort frei sind.

Ist das so? *Kann ich zu Beginn von Legion sofort jeden Dungeon spielen, oder muss ich erst ein bestimmtes Level haben?*

Wenn ich nämlich immer erst ein bestimmtes Level erreiche muss, machen sie ihr ganzes Konzept mit dem "du kannst überall leveln" kaputt.
Da ich die Story jeden Gebietes im Dungeon abschließt, wäre es ja doof, wenn ich zwar Gebiet A durchgespielt habe, aber den Abschluss-Dungeon A noch nicht betreten kann, weil er erst ab Level XY zur verfügung steht, ich aber noch nicht so weit bin.


Zweite Frage zu den Dungeons: *Wäre es möglich, dass sie keine Level-Abhängigkeit einführen, sondern vielmehr ein "du musst Gebiet A durchgespielt haben, um Dungeon A betreten zu können"?*


Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!



Grüße von Katamarii an das BuffedTeam!


----------



## HerrBalli (22. Februar 2016)

Ich schließe mich der interessanten Frage vor mir an und würde sie sogar erweitern:

 

Da der Zeitpunkt zu dem ich den Dungeon betrete und hoffentlich auch leerloote    nicht vorherbestimmt

werden kann - müssten dann nicht auch die Items die in den Dungeons droppen an mein Level angepasst sein?!

Genauso betrifft dies auch sämtliche Questbelohnungen...

Ansonsten würden sich alle Gegenstände die man später bekommt irgendwie überflüssig anfühlen.

 

 

Des weiteren möchte ich buffed.de und dem hart daran arbeitendem Team einmal meinen größten Respekt zollen.

Ich besuche die Seite nun schon seit...meine Güte... seit Blasc-Zeiten... da war von News, Artikeln und Geschichten

noch weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Nachdem sich die Seite dann irgendwann mal zwischen news aggregatoren oder

schlimmer noch clickbait-sites einreihte, hat die Qualität in den letzten Monaten spürbar zugenommen. Selbst nach

nunmehr 1 Jahr WoW-Abstinenz treibt es mich doch jeden Tag hierher. Tolle, manchmal kontroverse Stories zum

schmökern und in Erinnerung schwelgen. Danke dafür.


----------



## Katamarii (22. Februar 2016)

Sehr gute Fortsetzung meiner Frage!! 

Das lässt sich auch auf die *Rare-Mobs* übertragen:
Ich denke, sie werden weiterhin *Ausrüstung* dropen. *Wie verhalten die sich dann zu meinem Level?* "Wachsen" die mit meinem Level?
Ansonsten müsste ich ja im schlimmsten Fall mit den Kills warten, bis ich Lv 110 bin, um die maximale Loot-Stärke zu erreichen. 
Oder ich kann den Gegenstand immer wieder erhalten und bekomme solange das nächst höhere Itemlevel, bis das Max-Level des Gegenstandes erreicht ist. 


LG (nochmal) von Katamarii 


*Wird es weiterhin die zufällige Gegenstandsaufwertung wie zu WoD geben?*
Hierbei meine ich nicht die der TP, sondern die Grundsätzliche und durch die Kriegswerkstatt verstärkte. Es besteht bei die Chance beim Erhalten von Anhängern oder eben Loot aus Quests/Dungeons oder von Rare-Mobs das sich das Itemlevel erhöht.


----------



## melron (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

 

Division:

 

- am Wochenende habe ich erneut in Die Division Beta geschaut, aber ich traue mich nicht das Game schon zu "Pro-Ordern".

Ich habe einfach Angst das der Spielspaß recht schnell aufgrund mangelndm Inhalt enden könnte.

Wie ich das gelesen habe setzen die Entwickler ja sehr auf die Dark-Zone als Quasi Endgame,

denkt ihr das das reicht? oder teilt ihr meine befürchtung das dem Spiel schnell die Luft ausgehen könnte?

bzw. könnt ihr evtl. sogar Entwarnung geben? ;-)

 

WoW Privat-Server

 

>>> Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr da rechtlich drüber sprechen durft wenn nicht lasst die Frage weg ;-) <<<

 

- Ich bin neulich auf eine Seite mit mehreren WoW-Provat Servern gestoßen, sind die "legal" bze. von Blizz geduldet?

 

 

SWTOR

 

- habt Ihr schon Kapitel 10 gespielt? wie lang ist es ? (Zeit ca.) lohnt es sich jetzt schon zu holen oder liebver bis August warten und dann alle schön am Stück spielen?

- was denkt ihr wie die "Serie" ausgeht? Wird das Imperium von Zakul einfach besoegt und Imperium und Rebellion erholen sich wieder und dann gehts weiter wie bisher? - würde ja auch erklären das die Heimatwelten der Fraktionen ja trotz der Geschichte noch voll in Takt sind wenn man hin fliegt   (klar schiwrig umzusetzen und viel Aufwand, aber unglaubwürdig :/)

 

 

Black Desert & Blade & Soul,

 

2 Asia Spiele sind ja neu erschienen, bzw. kommen die Tage. Die Grafik bei BD ist ja echt der Kracher aber dieses Kampfsystem ist für "uns" Europäer eher ungewohnt - seht Ihr Hoffnung das nochmal ein schönes "westliches" MMO kommt? Ist ja sehr Still derzeit.


----------



## Warumich (23. Februar 2016)

Was haltet ihr von dem PvP System in Legion?

Bzw. was sagt ihr dazu, dass im PvP die Ausrüstung eine immer kleinere Rolle spielen soll, während im PvE zB. eine Erhöhung um 20-30 Itemlevel von BRF zu HFZ gleich 50 -100!% mehr dmg bedeutet.

Wisst ihr ob sich die Hardwareanforderungen zu Legion verändern? Ich habe schon von vielen Spielern gehört, dass es ihnen wie mir geht: Mit 18 Leuten im Raid läuft alles noch wunderbar, ab 19 laggt es ein bisschen zu Kampfbeginn, und so ab 25 Spielern hab ich 2 sek nach dem Pull erstmal ein Standbild bis der Boss auf ca. 70% gehauen wurde (Kampfrauschphase), und ab da läuft alles wieder flüssig :-)


 WoW Privat-Server >>> Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr da rechtlich drüber sprechen durft wenn nicht lasst die Frage weg ;-) <<< - Ich bin neulich auf eine Seite mit mehreren WoW-Provat Servern gestoßen, sind die "legal" bze. von Blizz geduldet?

Einen Privaten Server zu betreiben steht im Konflikt zu den AGBs von Blizzard, wer das macht kann im schlimmsten Fall gebannt werden; allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt, dass Blzzard in der Richtung irgendwas tut. Es wird definitiv niemand von Blizzard angezeigt, weil er auf nem privaten Server spielt.

Hab da was interessantes gefunden: "Falls man jedoch in Deutschland seinen Server laufen hat ohne Geld zu verlangen ist es legal, da Blizzard einem erst die Möglichkeit gibt die AGBs nach dem Kauf zu akzeptieren, was sie in Deutschland ungültig macht."

Wisst ihr ob das stimmt?

 

PS: Ich freu mich schon auf den 3 Stunden BuffedCast nächste Woche :-)

PPS: Wie aktiv seid ihr zur zeit in WoW, spielt ihr aktiv PvP oder habt eine feste Raidgruppe? Hearthstone: freut ihr euch auch schon auf den neuen Hearthstone Spielmodus und welchen Rang habt ihr da bisher erreicht?


----------



## Agor Togas (24. Februar 2016)

Huch, man kann immer noch schreiben!

Wann gibts denn dann den Cast ??

 


 

Siehe News. Aus personellen Gründen müssen wir den diese Woche aussetzen, aber wir sammeln dafür diesmal länger Fragen. ^^


 

Das hab ich glatt übersehen


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2016)

Siehe News. Aus personellen Gründen müssen wir den diese Woche aussetzen, aber wir sammeln dafür diesmal länger Fragen. ^^


----------



## Vandania (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Buffies und ein besonderen Gruß an die liebe Susanne mit ihrem aufheiterndem Lachen ^^  

...ich finde man muss sich da jetzt auch mal positiv drüber äußern ich finde das nämlich tol l  ; )

und es heitert mich 1 mal die Woche auf  ; )

 

 

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Legendären dropps in Legion oder vielmehr eure Meinung dazu.

 

Nun gibt es ja unzählige Stimmen die Verpöhnt Brüllen Blizzard würde den Bogen mit Random Legendarys die auf den Inseln überall droppen können

und von denen man am Ende evtl. auch mehrere tragen kann überspannen

 

....was ich an sich auch nachvollziehen kann,

aber ich persönlich finde das System weit interessanter, als das farme 120 davon.... sammel 900 hiervon und mach 3 draus....

kill boss xy ...herzlichen glückwunsch hier is dein legendary das mittlerweile eh jeder hat.

 

aus folgendem Grund : es soll ja gaaaaanz viele verschiedene Legendarys geben und das ermöglicht es einem das irgendein 0 8 15 Twink doch tatsächlich 1 besonderes Item findet

das ich nochnie gesehn habe und über das ich mich tierisch freuen kann und mit dem er es gleich viel leichter hat statt das ich beim gefühlten 300sten run einer random schlachtzugs instanz...(denn seien wir ehrlich wer farmte den ring schon auf hero)  mit dem 7 Char langsam aber sicher ins Wachkoma falle, für ein Item das JEDER hat

 

Nun finden genau diesen Punkt !das das Legendary einfach irgendwo droppt! Viele schrecklich und der Großteil meint die Welt wird überflutet aber es steht nichts zur Dropprate fest also vielleicht fällt ja am ende pro Server alle 2 Monate bei 1 Char mal 1 dieser speziefischen Items ich mein es laufen ja auch nur soviele Unbesiegbar rum weil das Mount Accountweit ist  Blizzard is ja nichgrad für menschliche Droppchancen bei begehrten Objekten bekannt.

 

also was meint ihr????       wird die Welt of Warcraft mit den begehrten gelben Ausrüstunckskuriositäten überschwemmt    oder wird dafür gesorgt das zwar vielleicht irgendwann jeder ein Legendary hat aber jeder ein anderes was sie dann fast einzigartiger macht als die Artefaktwaffen die ja nunmal alle haben auch wenn sie verschieden aussehn.

 

Alles gute und viel Spass beim diskutieren eure Vandania aka Karsten ( welch Geschlechterverwirrung XD)


----------



## Silarwen (29. Februar 2016)

Noch mal ein kleines Update von mir: Die Aufnahme vom Cast findet am Mittwoch statt - ab Donnerstag könnt ihr dann den neuen buffed-Cast hören


----------



## Silarwen (2. März 2016)

Kleines Update: Morgen ist es dann endlich soweit und nehmen den Cast auf  Danke für eure Geduld.


----------



## Silarwen (3. März 2016)

So, dickes sorry Leute, aber wir sind immer noch extrem im Stress mit der Abgabe vom WoW-Heft und müssen die Aufnahme auf kommende Woche verschieben. Nicht böse sein, wir konnten das auch vorher nicht absehen.

 

Dann aber wieder mit Susanne!


----------



## Agor Togas (3. März 2016)

Oh Himmel, wo bekommt man jetzt Ersatz her?

Ich habs mit PC-Games Cast versucht, aber die Jungs gehen mir zu sehr auf die Nerven ...

Stay Forever finde ich zwar immer gut, aber Ersatz ...

Tja, und der ct-Cast, Satire DeLuxe und Methodisch inkorrekt finde ich gut, aber gehen in eine GANZ andere Richtung.

 

Naja ich werde es überleben - hoffe ich 

 

--------------------------------------------------------

 

Danke für die Casts ....

 

------------------------------------------------------

 

Noch mehr - Danke

 

Aber irgendwie fehlt mir eine Lache - und Methodisch inkorrekt ist erst wieder nächste Woche


----------



## Alri (4. März 2016)

Oh Himmel, wo bekommt man jetzt Ersatz her?

 

 

höre doch mal insertmoin,de oder auf gamespodcast.de probe.

also guten morgen oder prost. ja nachdem womit du anfängst


----------



## Toshima (4. März 2016)

Oh Himmel, wo bekommt man jetzt Ersatz her?

 

Versuchs mal mit dem Vanion-Cast. ;-)


----------



## Katamarii (4. März 2016)

Frage zu Hearthstone:

Bei der Karte "Instabiles Portal", wird ein Portal auf dem Spielfeld angezeigt, durch das eine Burg zu sehen ist. Wisst ihr, ob das eine bestimmte ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die abgebildete Burg aus WoW?
Es wurde viel von Hearthstone aus WoW, bzw. Warcraft übernommen, aber die Burg sagt mir nichts.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (6. März 2016)

Oh Himmel, wo bekommt man jetzt Ersatz her?

Ich habs mit PC-Games Cast versucht, aber die Jungs gehen mir zu sehr auf die Nerven ...

Stay Forever finde ich zwar immer gut, aber Ersatz ...

Tja, und der ct-Cast, Satire DeLuxe und Methodisch inkorrekt finde ich gut, aber gehen in eine GANZ andere Richtung.

 

Naja ich werde es überleben - hoffe ich 

 

--------------------------------------------------------

 

Danke für die Casts ....

 

 

Plauschangriff der Rocketbeans oder Radio Nukular


----------



## Carcharoth (7. März 2016)

Frage zu Hearthstone:

Bei der Karte "Instabiles Portal", wird ein Portal auf dem Spielfeld angezeigt, durch das eine Burg zu sehen ist. Wisst ihr, ob das eine bestimmte ist?



Ist die abgebildete Burg aus WoW?
Es wurde viel von Hearthstone aus WoW, bzw. Warcraft übernommen, aber die Burg sagt mir nichts. 

 

 

Das ist Ironforge.
http://www.wallpapermade.com/images/wallpapers/originals/wow-dwarves-looking-at-ironforge-wallpaper-2417.jpg


@Buffed: Kam die Karte an?


----------

